# Problem with the Nikkor 50mm f1.8 quick question



## Vaporous (Oct 18, 2007)

I just put on my new Nikkor lens for the D80. And when I unlock the aperture ring to anything other than 22 I get and "f EE" reading displayed on the camera and I cannot take a single picture. Maybe I'm overlooking something simple?

Thanks for any info and or advice


----------



## Jestev (Oct 18, 2007)

When you're using a D-type lens on many Nikon DSLRs (and some SLRs) you have to keep the lens set at its minimum aperture (in this case f/22) for the camera to meter properly through it. There should be a little switch on the lens to lock the aperture ring in this position.

Best MO: keep the lens at f/22 and locked in this position. You should still be able to shoot with it in a different position if the camera is in the manual and (perhaps) in the Av mode.


----------



## Vaporous (Oct 18, 2007)

I've taken a few pics already in f22 because thats all it will let me take with this lens, but what you are saying is leave it at 22 on the lens and just adjust my aperture on the camera itself while in manual and it would give the same effect as if I was to move the ring? I mostly try to shoot in manual anyways but I was just curious......hummm...interesting


----------



## ilockert (Oct 18, 2007)

leave it on f22 and adjust the f stop with the camera, If the 80 is anything like my 50 go by the on switch hold the camera in a regular way hold the +/- button and adjust the f stop that way. and then you can go down to the 1.8 and up to 22. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Jestev (Oct 18, 2007)

ilockert said:


> leave it on f22 and adjust the f stop with the camera, If the 80 is anything like my 50 go by the on switch hold the camera in a regular way hold the +/- button and adjust the f stop that way. and then you can go down to the 1.8 and up to 22.
> Hope that helps.


 
That's basically right except that the D80 has a second command dial (on the front of the body) like most other SLRs that can be used to adjust aperture. Simply use this to change aperture and use the command dial on the back to control shutter speed in manual/semi-automatic modes.

The camera moves the blades of the aperture automatically for you when the lens is set on f/22 and that lock is set to whatever aperture you want. When you move the ring you are manually moving the blades of the aperture to vary the size of the hole.

If you did what you do to change aperture on the D50/D40/D40x, you would change the exposure compensation values.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 19, 2007)

my nikons controls are rear wheel for aperture, front for shutter, but otherwise the advice is correct, lock aperture on the lens and control all functions from the camera. H


----------



## castrol (Oct 19, 2007)

Vaporous said:


> I've taken a few pics already in f22 because thats all it will let me take with this lens, but what you are saying is leave it at 22 on the lens and just adjust my aperture on the camera itself while in manual and it would give the same effect as if I was to move the ring? I mostly try to shoot in manual anyways but I was just curious......hummm...interesting



Manual on a digital camera is quite different from the old days we are used to.

All controls are done in camera now. Your little LCD screen on top and the one
inside the viewfinder should show you what aperture you are set on...


----------



## Garbz (Oct 19, 2007)

Flash Harry said:


> my nikons controls are rear wheel for aperture, front for shutter, but otherwise the advice is correct, lock aperture on the lens and control all functions from the camera. H



Unless you swapped them in the menu


----------

